# RR: 99. Debussy: Préludes, L 117 & 123



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

*1.	Michelangeli	(1979)










Book II

2.	Jacobs	(1977)










3.	Gieseking	(1954)










4.	Zimerman	(1991)










5.	Arrau	(1979)










6.	Osborne	(2006)










7.	Richter	(1968)










8.	Egorov	(1983)










9.	Thibaudet	(1995)










10.	Kocsis	(1997)










Bonus:	Cortot (Book I)	(1931)*

Condensed Listing: 
1.	Michelangeli	(1979)
2.	Jacobs	(1977)
3.	Gieseking	(1954)
4.	Zimerman	(1991)
5.	Arrau	(1979)
6.	Osborne	(2006)
7.	Richter	(1968)
8.	Egorov	(1983)
9.	Thibaudet	(1995)
10.	Kocsis	(1997)
Bonus:	Cortot (Book I)	(1931)

A list to all entries: https://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/trout/1624-recommended-recordings-intro.html


----------

